# What's your 'trait'?



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

When I was working my secretary gave each person in the department a 'Certificate of Achievement' based on her (yes, her!) key (successful) trait.

Mine was "Pen Thief of the Year". How true! I do it all the time. Pick up a pen wherever I find one, walk off with it and when I've finished using it, it gets put down wherever I am, not necessarily anywhere near I picked it up from. My husband goes mental! But I've been 100% UNsuccessful in retraining myself no matter how hard I try. 

In my post-school share-a-flat-with-3-other-girls days, one of them used to acquire combs in a similar way. One day in desperation we tipped out her handbag and recovered the 23 combs stashed therein!

Anyone else have "taking ways"?:surprise::surprise::surprise:>>>


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Coins.
My mum was always saying put your shoulders back, walk up straight, stop looking down.!!
But I was always finding coins. Especially in car park or on beaches. I still do it today and look round the car before getting in.
Mum fell over one day and broke her shoulder. You know my comments.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not a "taking-away" trait, but more a "giving-too-much" trait.....

I cannot answer posts in a short manner and have to explain my justification for what I am endeavouring to say.....

Throwback to 38 years teaching I suspect (see I've done it there too.... :grin2 but not as lengthy as normal....

Apologies to all those that I annoy by so doing......

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Too much explanation is, IMHO, better than too little. When I was 15 my Mum said to me "Don't skate on the verandah" so I went next door and skated on their verandah. Compound fracture of both ulna and radius. 5 operations later....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm always being told "Don't go on" but in the next breath "Well I didn't know". Ya can't win or even break even.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Not a "taking-away" trait, but more a "giving-too-much" trait.....
> 
> I cannot answer posts in a short manner and have to explain my justification for what I am endeavouring to say.....
> 
> ...


Dave you obviously have a high 'I' factor (the desire to influence things) in your DISC profile. (as do I).:wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Haven't a clue about such things as DISC profiles, I just loved teaching and still do..... and managed to get paid for 38 years for keeping children entertained successfully.....

Dave :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I used to use the profiling system to identify individuals most likely to enjoy working in, and succeed in servicing/selling in a call centre environment. The system allows you to profile a job description, detailing the proportions of the 4 characteristics - Dominance, Influence, Steadiness and Compliance - are required for a role in a simple graph format. Then you profile the applicants and see which ones are best matched. Everyone is different and there are no right or wrong answers, but certain personality characteristics are more suited to some tasks than others. 

(See I also like to explain... influence!)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that why all these cold callers really pee me off in double quick time?

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine is talking to anyone and every one I meet, in shops on markets, planes, trains 

Thats how I know the old man in the supermarket was searching for mustard powder for a mustard bath, that his daughters thought he was mad, and that it works because I've tried it 

How the stranger at the checkout doesn't eat vegetables ever 

Even when they are talking in a language I don't understand , I mirror their expressions , so I kind of understand 

In Israel on the bus they would say "she doesn't speak Hebrew but she understands every word"
Of course I didn't but I understood they were happy, sad and my need to communicate 

I have the same problem with elderly people in wheelchairs, it's usually me that helps them up kirbs etc

Albert says do you have it tattooed on your head that you are brilliant at dealing with wheelchairs ?, when we visited Southport 

But I was a social worker for the elderly, a manager over care homes

In the days when the LA owned them

And a product of the institutional horrors of children's homes at my time 

I could smell institutional ways a mile off

And that was my vocation, stamp it out, teach respect , admiration for those you care for 

And enjoy and learn from the relationships of those you care for , allow yourselves to love them

And I knew from experience, or lack of it , how hard that could be 

But once again I had my Albert to teach me 

Should have been called Victoria 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no traits, I is perfick 0 Liz seems to like to bang or slam every bloody door she touches, most annoying, and winds me up enormously, she also forgets where she puts stuff, she puts the car keys and her purse with in easy reach of the front door almost every time she comes home, leaves all the gardening tools outside until I notice them and clean & oil them up, she is the most untidy woman I've ever met, and when she does tidy up she stuffs cupboards etc until they will take no more, I ask her not to do the washing up, I have to do it again as she is crap at it.

Would I change her, too bloody right I would, but I'd not swap her.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel the same about Albert Kev

But 52 years later, I've failed somewhere along the line

Would he change me ? I doubt it I'm perfect >>

All the faults in kids and grandkids

Are down to inheritance on his side :wink2::grin2:

But I cope :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My mantra is "if a job is worth doing it is worth doing well". Oh how that has dogged my life since my dad hounded me with it all through my youth  I have to work out the "right" way to do things. Do them properly, Then worry that I have made a good enough job of it. I drive the family mad!


He (my dad) also left me with the war time thrift ethos. Never throw anything away, use every last drop, save water, save heat, save electricity. Has served me well for years but also drives me and everyone else mad at times!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Feel that way about food patp

Hate food waste 

When we were in Israel Albert worked on the the refuse collection for a while

(Well you work where you can in a strange country )

The guy working with him was a haulocost surviver, he was devestated to find a loaf of bread in a bin
All day he shook his head, you don't throw bread away he muttered 

I've never forgotten , I make left over bread into breadcrumbs and freeze them for stuffing etc if it isn't salvageable I feed it to the birds, never would I just throw it into the bin 

Same with leftovers, recreate a different meal 

It's not to do with money now, once it was, it's to do with respect for the food we have 

And the lack of food in many parts of our world

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's with all of us who were raised in the post-war years of poverty, relative or severe. In the final days of the Ian Smith era and sanctions were alive and well the shops were empty and my parents had to keep a stash of life's essentials so they wouldn't run out. Things like soap, toilet paper, cooking oil, etc etc. so they were well equipped to cope with that. Nowadays we have to be frugal with water. The storage dams are mostly between 25-50% full due to severe drousghts. But we've done it before in previous droughts and we've just been through a time when there was electricity rationing (daily 2 hour periods of shut-off!). Our grandchildren live in the land of milk and honey. How it annoys me when they eat half a drumstick and can't be bothered to eat the meat off the bone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we have shadow Viv

He is so happy to finish the chicken

Can't allow him the bone though 

But I boil them up to make a stock for his rice 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My wife is found of saying " I know you warned me that you were an arsehole before I married you but you don't have to prove it everyday!"

I'm not sure if that counts or not?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

And I say to mine... "When I married Mr Right, I didn't know his first name was Always!"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I abhor wasting stuff or food, but I won't eat any thing out of date unless it's given a good sniff, bread gets toasted or given to the birds, we also have a local fox who will almost eat out of your hand for any other scraps of food.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I remember and old friend of mine saying to me "how will the young of today cope when the electricity goes off? Will they know how to keep milk cool without a fridge?" I wondered, too, at the time. Now I think that they will just throw it away. 


Funnily enough, on the subject of waste, while I cannot bear it and save, like others, every last scrap that I can, Chris is the opposite. He was brought up, by his widowed mother, in very difficult circumstances. She, unlike my father, just threw anything "old" away! They lived in a flat and as soon as anything was broken or just "old" it went "down the shute" to the bins below. It is a standing joke in our house, when we both peer at a worn out item, that I will try to find a way to make it last a little longer and Chris will just say "down the shute"! I wonder if , given the tragedy in her life, she just lived for today and let tomorrow worry about itself?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We all come from a generation where things had value, they were usually well made and designed to be repaired, what can you buy today which manufactured with that ethic in mind, vehicles and some shoes, but not much else.

When I was a lad, and wanted extra money, we went to the local council tip after it'd closed, and took all the scrap away to be sold, you would also grab anything which still had life in it like push bikes etc and flogged the too, we were like flies, but not much got buried that was of any use, now you'd have to battle with the workers at the waste recycling centres, as they grab all the good stuff, although I have managed to liberate 3 Dyson with minor problems, one was better than my own, I keep one in the garage as a shop vac, and another for general tidying and the van, one more lives up stairs, waste not want not means something here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> I remember and old friend of mine saying to me "how will the young of today cope when the electricity goes off? Will they know how to keep milk cool without a fridge?" I wondered, too, at the time. Now I think that they will just throw it away.
> 
> Funnily enough, on the subject of waste, while I cannot bear it and save, like others, every last scrap that I can, Chris is the opposite. He was brought up, by his widowed mother, in very difficult circumstances. She, unlike my father, just threw anything "old" away! They lived in a flat and as soon as anything was broken or just "old" it went "down the shute" to the bins below. It is a standing joke in our house, when we both peer at a worn out item, that I will try to find a way to make it last a little longer and Chris will just say "down the shute"! I wonder if , given the tragedy in her life, she just lived for today and let tomorrow worry about itself?


Thats odd Pat.
I grew up with my war widowed mother and we were very frugal and made everything last to the n'th degree.
Maybe it gave me good repair skills still used today. It's also handy when falling on 'hard times' (pension).

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I abhor wasting stuff or food, but I won't eat any thing out of date unless it's given a good sniff, bread gets toasted or given to the birds, we also have a local fox who will almost eat out of your hand for any other scraps of food.


The date on foodstuff doesn't bother me at all

Especially when you consider wostershire sauce has a use by date, it matures and improves by age according to the manufacturers but they are obliged by law to put an expiry date on it

More often than not I'm still waiting for cheese to mature well past its date

I suppose coming from an era when nothing had an expiry date you learn to use common sense , sight smell taste same as you do Kev

Sandra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Judy has a cronic reading glasses trait.

She has loads of pairs, more than enough for a pair in each room.

I've lost count the amount of times she has said "wheres me glasses?", then muggins has to go hunt for a pair.

Sometimes they are on the back of her head.


:smile:


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have three pairs of glasses in use all the time, I always seem to have the wrong damned pair on though.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thats odd Pat.
> I grew up with my war widowed mother and we were very frugal and made everything last to the n'th degree.
> Maybe it gave me good repair skills still used today. It's also handy when falling on 'hard times' (pension).
> 
> Ray.


Not sure where she got it from Ray. Perhaps a "live for today" attitude? She was the same with her health. Though diabetic she would eat sweets and cakes with impunity. Killed her in the end but I suppose she died happy. Chris, not having a dad, did learn how to fix his bike and later his cars and has a "can do" attitude to life. How are the next generation going to manage on a pension? I keep warning them but do they listen?:frown2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Trait? well when I worked my colleagues always put a tiny bit of sugar in their tea otherwise I mineswept. could smell sugar so knew those weren't mine. 
Today have been having a clear out, found 4 pairs of trousers still with the labels on, one pair i will wear but not the other three think i might try to sell them. 
Got to 11 counting John's beige /cream trousers, when I said he replied that he had more some were in drawers. !!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have three pairs of glasses in use all the time,.


Isn't that confusing ? 0

tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have three pairs of glasses in use all the time, I always seem to have the wrong damned pair on though.


I have...

1 pair in the lounge
1 pair in the kitchen
1 pair in my office
2 pair in the MH
1 pair in each car
1 pair in my coat

..all from £land

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Isn't that confusing ? 0
> 
> tony


Not really, they all have different frames, 1 for reading, and the phone, 2 for driving, 3 fro all other stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I never buy the cheap ones, they made my bad eye even worsererererer.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I never buy the cheap ones, they made my bad eye even worsererererer.


I cant see how [excuse the pun] mate provided they have the correct prescription

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I cant see how [excuse the pun] mate provided they have the correct prescription
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I'm not aware of poundland offering prescription glasses Graham, only +1 +2 +3 etc, and both lenses are the same, whereas our eyes are rarely the same, so you can get eye damage, they will feel to work fine, but your brain takes the strain.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But you can order prescription glasses from China for about £3 post paid.
I tried them and am very happy with the results. Keep em in the loo which is about the only place I read now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> But you can order prescription glasses from China for about £3 post paid.
> I tried them and am very happy with the results. Keep em in the loo which is about the only place I read now.
> 
> Ray.


Do have more details Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

E-Bay Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> E-Bay Kev.
> 
> Ray.


I guessed as much, but any particular seller, so I don't end up with a set of Cosmo Smallpiece glasses.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Kev. It was last year and adds change. Ya gotta take yer chance or pay through the nose.
I will try and find the Paypal purchase later.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> No Kev. It was last year and adds change. Ya gotta take yer chance or pay through the nose.
> I will try and find the Paypal purchase later.
> 
> Ray.


No worries Ray, you just have to be careful with some of the chinese sellers, and go off recommendation.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> But you can order prescription glasses from China for about £3 post paid.
> I tried them and am very happy with the results. Keep em in the loo which is about the only place I read now.
> 
> Ray.


I hate that

When we were young after every meal Albert dissapeared to the toilet

Came out when the washing up was done

Still does

But the washing up waits still he comes out

Because there is no kids doing it

His grandkids totally ignore it

And so do I

Sand a


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

My longsightedness (?) is 1.5 so I am happy with the poundland offerings

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> I hate that
> When we were young after every meal Albert dissapeared to the toilet
> Came out when the washing up was done
> Still does
> ...


Dishwasher and I'm forbidden to load it.????

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do have more details Ray.


Sorry Kev, only finding some at £14.99 now. For that money I can get single vision prescription glass's from Glass4you when on special.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Ray, glasses in the UK are a real rip off, and I bet most originate in China.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to pay £200 for rimless, varifocal, reactolite prescription delivered to the door from specs4less. 
But now after the cataracts have been done I only need reading and or typing glass's and they come cheap.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I was known as the "Counter Comedian"
I managed a trade counter that also served the public for over 15 years

Every day I made the customers laugh, to the point some just came in when passing for a chuckle !!!

Made some really good friends, life's too short....just laugh

DJM


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I have a bit of OCD.
When I take the trolley back at the supermarket I can't stand it if they've been just thrown in anyhow.
I have to tidy them up!!!

Cazzie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oooooh, OCD, I have to have the volume on an even number, no idea why though, maybe because I'm a Gemini???


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Dishwasher and I'm forbidden to load it.????
> 
> Ray.


Now how did you manage that Ray ??

Just realised I'm OCD too cassis , I rinse all the pots before loading them into the dishwasher :nerd::frown2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Now how did you manage that Ray ??
> 
> Just realised I'm OCD too cassis , I rinse all the pots before loading them into the dishwasher :nerd::frown2:
> 
> Sandra


That doesn't count, you're supposed to wrinse off any food.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Now how did you manage that Ray ??
> Just realised I'm OCD too cassis , I rinse all the pots before loading them into the dishwasher :nerd::frown2:
> Sandra


It wasn't difficult Sandra. There are quite a few things I am not allowed to do.???

Ray.:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev, just for you.........................

https://www.spex4less.com/sale?utm_nooverride=1&h=no&SP=JS3

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Ray, I'll look into that


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That doesn't count, you're supposed to wrinse off any food.


In hot soapy water ?

Sandra:grin2::wink2: the


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, cold straight after a meal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mine are prob/ clean enough to drain

But hey the dishwasher re cleans rinses and dries them

Which suits me 

Tomorrow is another day 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris does the same as you Sandra  He also uses gallons of hot water to clean and sterilise all the recyclable tins and plastic before they go in the bin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All metal items are separated my machine and are crushed the sent to be melted, a few beans will not affect the process.

Plastic are sorted by hand I think, but they do wear gloves, so he is just wasting time money and resources, tell him to cease and decist from this expensive behaviour


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just what I tell him Kev, The council say they want clean recyclables and he, being the most law abiding citizen on the planet, complies


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The recycling lark really is a farce isn't it, if we all followed the rules, millions of gallons of water, untold units of electrickery, would be used, then we get onto glass recycling, so we don't drink, so I am expected to drive the 4 miles to my recycling centre to get rid of my empty vinegar bottle, yeah right, it goes in the other bin.

Recycling isn't viable this way is it, for it to work it needs to be done at a central location not at individual houses, or we waste more energy than we save.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It seems to work well in Normandy Kev.
Not sure about all the other departments but every village have recycling bins and they are well used. You rarely see recycling material in the big green rubbish bins.
From what we have seen it's too labour intensive in UK. We have one recycling bucket and take it with us when full. We pass a set of bins within minutes of leaving home.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In Leeds bins get done bi weekly, recycling bin is full by end of week one due to the amount of packaging everything comes with, but if you look at the packaging descriptions, most things are made from recyclable and none recyclable materials, so you have to disect them and put them in different bins, which is a royal pita, why can they not stick to fully recyclable on one box, or carton.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

aldra said:


> Now how did you manage that Ray ??
> 
> Just realised I'm OCD too cassis , I rinse all the pots before loading them into the dishwasher :nerd::frown2:
> 
> Sandra


My new dishwasher pamphlet instructs:

DONT prewash your dishes, otherwise if the water is too clean the dishwasher will shorten the wash programme too much. It says it can quite competently clean dried egg etc. etc. T have to scrape them of course. Can't have all those food lumps mouldering in the pipes.

It's a SMEG (Italian) and not a top of the range one either. (But I know the habits of Italian housewives quite well - a bit OCD too - the ones I know). With apologies to any Italians/ spouses here.:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> In Leeds bins get done bi weekly, recycling bin is full by end of week one due to the amount of packaging everything comes with, but if you look at the packaging descriptions, most things are made from recyclable and none recyclable materials, so you have to disect them and put them in different bins, which is a royal pita, why can they not stick to fully recyclable on one box, or carton.


In Preston we have soooo many bins - big rubbish, big garden rubbish, plus four small chest type boxes for the rest! Major PITA!!! You need a degree in rubbish management to know what goes where - paper but no envelopes, no waxed cartons. This plastic, that plastic. And heaven help you if the lid doesn't close 1001% or it's positioned 6" too far away from the pavement. (Bgr the pedestrians and the parked cars wanting to use it.)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It seems to work well in Normandy Kev.
> We pass a set of bins within minutes of leaving home.
> 
> Ray.


We were always taught to go before we went out as kids:wink2::wink2::grin2::grin2:>>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My greatest irritation - washing the recycling before binning it. But the alternative? A 2-week-smelly sardine can, a baked bean tin attracting all kinds of vermin etc etc. In desperation they go in the dishwasher too. But how eco- friendly is that???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might rinse under the cold tap anything like sardine tins, but I think we are all a bit ott on the bin thing, it's a bin, it'll smell a bit, I wash ours out every now and then if it's a bit whiffy, otherwise I tend to not go sniffing it.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

We did away with the dishwasher when we downsized. I reckon I was lucky to survive the cull ! So it is no bother rinsing recyclables at the end of a dishwashing session using the final basin of waste water. Not hard. Everything except glass and batteries goes in one wheelie bin collected fortnightly. As Ray stated, it is not hard to dispose of the glass when we have accumulated sufficient to make a stop worth while. Plenty of bottle banks on various routes we use.

Davy


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Like Kev it really annoys me that packaging is made of mixed materiels. Bins work fairly well in Hull 3 , one for landfill, one for food waste and garden, one for mixed recyclables sorted by recycling company. Our recycling bin is always full and pity help us if we are away on collection day. there is a bigger bin available, but it doesn't fit through our gate, trying to negotiate a 2 bin solution. wont hold my breath.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have 3 bins, Green recycle, dark grey landfill, brown garden waste, and woe betide you if the bin is too heavy, it's on wheels FFS :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was not going to read through 8 pages so just skipped to the end to find the thread had migrated from 'Traits' to Recycling.

Anyway I am going to post.

I think my Trait is pedantry, but it has held me in good stead - you need to be accurate as a pilot - one digit wrong setting the altimeter can be curtains.

I later got qualified in pedantry; as a 'Nit-picking Lawyer' - got me some good incomes:grin2:


Back to re-cycling bins - we need a very large White bin - to dispose of the white rubbish that is currently falling from the sky.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What the hell is White rubbish?
I really need to find another site :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> What the hell is White rubbish?
> I really need to find another site :grin2:
> 
> Sandra


'White' and 'Falling from the sky'?

Even a Lancastrian should be able to equate that to .....SNOW:wink2::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Dishwasher etiquette*

I was just watching a programme on how things are made, and it covered dishwashers, it said DO NOT rinse cutlery & crockery first, modern dishwasher tablets have enzymes in them which need food to do their job properly.

So there.:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was just watching a programme on how things are made, and it covered dishwashers, it said DO NOT rinse cutlery & crockery first, modern dishwasher tablets have enzymes in them which need food to do their job properly.
> 
> So there.:grin2:


No way am I putting dirty dishes into my dishwasher

Plastics, tins , glass are rinsed

We compost our own food waste, apart from bones

Which we put into general waste shush :grin2:

But we have a bin washer

A guy washes and leaves a floral disinfectant in the bins every time they are emptied

About £2.00 a week

Money well spent in our book

Fresh clean bins

And our food waste makes excellent compost for the garden and green house

We have two compost bins hidden behind a wooden screen

Conifer clippings Albert takes to the tip twice a year

Ivy's go through the shredder and into the compost along with garden clippings

But we are getting older , well he is >>

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> No way am I putting dirty dishes into my dishwasher
> Sandra


Well that is your decision, but effectively what happens is things get overwashed, the finish on dishes & glasses etc gets damaged, stainless steel is discoloured as the designers of the tabs expect to find food particles.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

My machine must be crap

Rinsing brings everything out clean 

My stainless steel gleams 

Mind you I like heavy gauge stainless steel 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> 'White' and 'Falling from the sky'?
> 
> Even a Lancastrian should be able to equate that to .....SNOW:wink2::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Watchit mate. She's a Mancunian! I'm probably the only genuine Lancastrian on this 'ere site! :surprise:
Family legend relates that an ancestor was hanged at Lancaster Castle for stealing a sheep. I checked the records and a bloke was hanged for stealing a sheep in 1829 (If I remember correctly). I didn't recognise the surname and the court records only went back to 1830, so I couldn't check the facts.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Iwas I a gentle mood

And he is lovely

Until he isn't


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Continue

I am not a manchurian , and yet I am now

I am a Lancashire lass raised on the Yorkshire border so a bit of both 

Now my nicholsong 

Can he sing ?

You are pushing it

But I think Basia sounds so lovely 

So go on I'll forgive you

This time>:wink2:

Sandra


----------

